# 1999 S-Works M4 Pro?



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

WIll be looking at this bike in a couple of days. Currently ride 1999 Allez. Any ideas where to find geometry for the S-Works? I ride my Allez, with alu. fork, on 100+ mile rides, no issues.
The guy is asking $350, frame and Time fork. Opinions?

Thanks,
hrv


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2004)

I have that same bike. I like it alot but it is harsh ride because of the aluminum. But it is a fast bike because of the aero tubes. The only thing I don't like about my bike is the ride on rough roads and the fork. The fork is to soft for me, when I get out of the saddle to sprint, I can hear my magnet hit. But I think I have the kenesis fork. That is a good price for the frame and fork saw one go on ebay about month ago for 500. I don't know where to find the geometery, you might want to email specialized and ask them for it.


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Thanks*

It has a Time fork. Found the geometry details I need at:

http://www.epinions.com/bike-Bicycles-All-88347-Specialized_S_Works_M4_Road__1999/display_~full_specs

Almost identical specs to my current bike except chainstay (hence wheelbase too) is 1/2 cm shorter. I'm taking a look at it tonite.

Thanks again,
hrv


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2004)

So how did the frame end up looking? Is the frame red and black or lime green?


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Looked great*

Yellow, just like the pick in the link. It's mine now! If nothing else it'll make an awesome TT frame, in addition to a climbing/sprinting demon. Not 'pure' TT geometry but right now I can't justify a TT only machine (translation: I'm still a slow sucker!). Much lighter than my Allez. I'm excited!

Thanks,
hrv


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2004)

hrv said:


> Yellow, just like the pick in the link. It's mine now! If nothing else it'll make an awesome TT frame, in addition to a climbing/sprinting demon. Not 'pure' TT geometry but right now I can't justify a TT only machine (translation: I'm still a slow sucker!). Much lighter than my Allez. I'm excited!
> 
> Thanks,
> hrv



When I bought my bike they told me that some professional triathlete used the same frame to win Ironman Hawaii. I have the Lime Model and people turn there heads because the bike sticks out. Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Lovin' it!*

Just finished building it up. Keeping true to the 'thrifty' concept have Ultegra on it. Will probably switch the Dura Ace shifters from my current bike in the near future.

With just a few miles on it, and still some fitting tweaks to be done, I must say it's everything I expected: fast, stable, rocketship. Sort of makes my Allez feel like a touring bike now. I'm a very happy M4 owner! Very light as well: with the right components (read: deep pockets) I don't see any problem turning it into a 15 lb. bike (size 56).


----------

